# 8 Fans?



## Hariman (Aug 4, 2012)

Say you have a strong gaming pc 
and you got a nzxt cabinet which supports 
8 fans what diffrence would it make if i put 8 fans ? 
will there be great airflow ? 
can i skip a cpu cooler? "stock one will be there"

what if i go with cpu cooler+ 8 fans
and what if i go with only 8 fans+ "stock cpu cooler" 

basicly i wanna know what can 8 fans do

oh and can youl suggest me some good fans? 
i have cooler master onces on my nzxt but is there anything better n faster?


----------



## saikiasunny (Aug 4, 2012)

A aftermarket cooler will always be better.
But 8 fans? You are better off with 5 or 6 fans. And with high quality fans, you can also go for 4 fans.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 4, 2012)

8 fans? No need. 3-4 good fans will do the job for you.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Aug 4, 2012)

3-4 fans does the job in any case. If it still doesn't work that person is doing something he shouldn't. A lot of people still stuff their system inside their furniture cabinet with restricted spacing and wonder why its overheating.

The idea of air cooling is not to push the air out of the case as soon as it comes in.


----------



## Hariman (Aug 4, 2012)

well can you'l suggest which fans to get ?


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 4, 2012)

Plain Jane but gets work done..
Cooler Master 90 CFM Blue LED Cooler | Cooler | Flipkart.com

A bit more on airflow dept & (noise too).. (+ it is 4 pin PWM so speed control)
Cooler Master XtraFlo Cooler | Cooler | Flipkart.com

For enthusiasts..
Noctua NF-P12 | Cooler | Flipkart.com


----------



## Hariman (Aug 4, 2012)

im plannin to get nzxt elite " the silver one" 210" its for 2.5k 
it has around 8 slots for fan i was thinking to fill all 8 of them for amazing airflow shall i do taht or shall i get a CPU/processor fan ?

or and shall i take elite 210 or Sunbeam transparent 
thanks


----------



## ashis_lakra (Aug 4, 2012)

Cooler master Xtraflow is very good but when it runs at 100% speed, the sound is like a small jet but throws LOTS of air. At normal usage, the fan is near silent.

CM 90 CFM fans has a humming, buzzing noise and has bad built quality. It's good and cheap but i personally don't like it. 

This Deepcool fan can push lot of air ( not like Xtra flow ) but is near Silent in low-high RPM. and is recommended for silent system. DeepCool UF 120 Ultra Silent Fan - Hardwire.in


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 4, 2012)

8 fans???? Will be an overkill. You'll be wasting too much of your PSU's energy. A well ventilated cabinet with a max 3-4 fans will be more than enough. Moreover, you need to keep a look at the kind of airflow you're getting inside your cabby. You need to maintain a decent airflow inside the cabinet. Investing in a decent aftermarket CPU cooler will be a good decision.


----------



## Hariman (Aug 4, 2012)

Cpu cooler it is  thank you i guess il spend 2k on that something like this Coolermaster Hyper TX3 EVO CPU cooler


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 4, 2012)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-motherboards/142397-cpu-cooler-guide-sandy-ivy-bridge-cpus.html#post1425515


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 4, 2012)

Get a basic Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO + 4 case fans
If you want low noise + decent cooling then go for 140mm fans.
I have one of Blue LED silent fan 140mm - Cooler Master - Leading Provider of Computer Case | Cooler | Power Supply this. Very nice and running of full RPM at all times with no issues


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 5, 2012)

sharang.d said:


> I have one of Blue LED silent fan 140mm - Cooler Master - Leading Provider of Computer Case | Cooler | Power Supply this. Very nice and running of full RPM at all times with no issues



Cooler Master CM Essentials 140 Cooler | Cooler | Flipkart.com
If you are suggesting above one I would rather say no..

OP may get
4 * Deepcool WIND BLADE Cooler | Cooler | Flipkart.com @ 1500

OR 

Cooler Master Silent FAN 120 SI2 (4 in 1) Cooler | Cooler | Flipkart.com @ 825/-

I suggest the latter since my Elite 311 came with 1 of these installed..
They are silent & blow enough air ...

Here lemme clear 2 things ...
1.Although CFM rating may be false for these fans dBA rating sure isn't 
2.OP would need 3pin/4pinMolex connector since bundle doesn't have it..


----------



## Hariman (Aug 5, 2012)

Cooler Master Silent FAN 120 SI2 (4 in 1) Cooler | Cooler | Flipkart.com

are these good enough since i already have them or im thinking of getting something eles like nzxt fan or maybe WIND BLADE 
which would be a good CPU/heatsink/fan ?

oh and do fans only have 40 hour of run rate :O ?


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 5, 2012)

Chaitanya said:


> Cooler Master CM Essentials 140 Cooler | Cooler | Flipkart.com
> If you are suggesting above one I would rather say no..
> 
> OP may get
> ...


Why? I agree the price is more but since OP didn't mention any budget I suggested medum priced.
They have better airflow and lesser noise than the ones you suggested. They come with 3pin to 4 pin converters in the package itself. Also LEDs are a plus(if you like them i.e )



Hariman said:


> oh and do fans only have 40 hour of run rate :O ?


40,000 hours man. not 40 ;P


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 5, 2012)

Hariman said:


> Cooler Master Silent FAN 120 SI2 (4 in 1) Cooler | Cooler | Flipkart.com
> 
> are these good enough since i already have them or im thinking of getting something eles like nzxt fan or maybe WIND BLADE
> which would be a good CPU/heatsink/fan ?
> ...




That is the best vfm option. Performence is better than windb;ade fans. 
I've used both of them. 
Those Coolermaster fan runs @~1250rpm when advertised as 1200rpm.
But Windblade runs @1100rpm (max) when advertised @1300rpm.


----------



## Hariman (Aug 5, 2012)

40,000 ohh  i thought 40
ahahahaha


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 5, 2012)

If you are on a budget then 
Cooler Master Silent FAN 120 SI2 (4 in 1) Cooler | Cooler | Flipkart.com is the best option but beware they don't come with 3-4pin converters


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 5, 2012)

^^ Those fans are 3 pin, and one doesn't ever need 3 pin to 4 pin converter.
But if you are talking about 3 pin to molex converter, yes, that pack doesn't include any.


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 5, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> ^^ Those fans are 3 pin, and one doesn't ever need 3 pin to 4 pin converter.
> But if you are talking about 3 pin to molex converter, yes, that pack doesn't include any.



That's what I'm talking about man. Didn't think anyone would consider me so stupid


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 5, 2012)

Its not about considering stupid, but the clarity of post. 
3-4pin converter means, 3 pin to PWM 4 pin converter, which is, practically, available.
That's why I was confused.


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 5, 2012)

^Oh never mind I think people got it now


----------



## Hariman (Aug 5, 2012)

i already have those cooler master ones i was lookin for something better


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 5, 2012)

^I think you got enough replies already -_-


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 5, 2012)

Hariman said:


> Cpu cooler it is  thank you i guess il spend 2k on that something like this Coolermaster Hyper TX3 EVO CPU cooler



If its a CM Hyper TX3 EVO, then today's price @ FK is 1495. Just a li'l suggestion, saw the price at 1411 yesterday. See if you get it for below 1.4K. Else, try checking the price everyday on FK and you might get it for 1411 from FK. with the remaining cash, you can get an additional 90 mm fan, which you can attach with the TX3, as there is provision for attaching two fans with the TX3 although only one is bundled with it.


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 5, 2012)

For heatsinks recommended fans are..
Coolermaster Blademaster 92mm
If you have cooler with 120 mm fan then noctua NF P12 PWM

Cabinet fans
Noctua NF S12B FLX
Noctua NF P14
Silverstone 121AP
Deepcool UF 140

For extreme cooling you may look for delta 4k & 10 rpm fans . No idea abt availibility in india.
Also beware of xtreme noise leves @ 60+dBA
No idea about NZXT fans though.


----------



## Hariman (Aug 5, 2012)

CyberKID said:


> If its a CM Hyper TX3 EVO, then today's price @ FK is 1495. Just a li'l suggestion, saw the price at 1411 yesterday. See if you get it for below 1.4K. Else, try checking the price everyday on FK and you might get it for 1411 from FK. with the remaining cash, you can get an additional 90 mm fan, which you can attach with the TX3, as there is provision for attaching two fans with the TX3 although only one is bundled with it.




aha il check out Cm hyper thanks 



Chaitanya said:


> For heatsinks recommended fans are..
> Coolermaster Blademaster 92mm
> If you have cooler with 120 mm fan then noctua NF P12 PWM
> 
> ...



sweet awesome post  imma look into noctua  
thank you



sharang.d said:


> ^I think you got enough replies already -_-



how about you keep your things to your self


----------



## root.king (Aug 5, 2012)

y dont u add a water cooler


----------



## Hariman (Aug 5, 2012)

kiranbhat said:


> y dont u add a water cooler



yeh i was thinking the same i guess i can spend aroudn 3k
but iv never used it is it worth it  ? il be using a i5 3rd gen "gaming"


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 5, 2012)

Hariman said:


> how about you keep your things to your self



You shouldn't post on forums if that's your attitude.
What I meant was that you got at least 5 replies with different fan names in them and you didn't reply/quote any of them. I was suggesting you post your thoughts about them so everyone knows what exactly you're looking for.


----------



## Hariman (Aug 5, 2012)

sharang.d said:


> You shouldn't post on forums if that's your attitude.
> What I meant was that you got at least 5 replies with different fan names in them and you didn't reply/quote any of them. I was suggesting you post your thoughts about them so everyone knows what exactly you're looking for.



i guess you should mind your business then
see my name next time dont read my posts/threads

thank you


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 5, 2012)

Either you're VERY obstinate or just plain stupid to not understand simple English(and that people are trying to help you). 

Either way good luck for your purchase.


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 5, 2012)

Aaaaah !

You both Hariman & sharang.d stop fighting like kids..
Wanna have fight post in the fight club of TDF..

BTW OP watz your final thought??


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 5, 2012)

Guys! We need to understand the basics of forums. When we post in a forum, at times, our post might invite comments which we might like and at other times we might not. Being hyper sensitive is not recommended in such cases. Members need to understand their faults, and should refrain from doing that again.
*@ OP*: what sharang.d posted, was not clear at that time, but when he cleared his POV behind that post, things should have stopped there only.


----------



## Hariman (Aug 5, 2012)

Chaitanya said:


> Aaaaah !
> 
> You both Hariman & sharang.d stop fighting like kids..
> Wanna have fight post in the fight club of TDF..
> ...




Oh hey hum nostua or silver stone I have that cooler master fan pack not really pleased 
So will mostly pick nostua for cooler
N rest will be stock fans 



CyberKID said:


> Guys! We need to understand the basics of forums. When we post in a forum, at times, our post might invite comments which we might like and at other times we might not. Being hyper sensitive is not recommended in such cases. Members need to understand their faults, and should refrain from doing that again.
> *@ OP*: what sharang.d posted, was not clear at that time, but when he cleared his POV behind that post, things should have stopped there only.




Right on
But what's op


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 6, 2012)

Orignal Poster / Opening poster I think.


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 6, 2012)

^right. Original Poster.


----------



## Hariman (Aug 6, 2012)

::::


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 8, 2012)

Noctua NF S12B FLX for cabby

Noctua NF P12 /PWM for HeatSinks

Noctua NF S12B FLX for cabby

Noctua NF P12 /PWM for HeatSinks


----------

